# Portenzo Bookcase - Video Review



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

If you are interested in getting a really nice case for your Nexus 7 check this one out. I know there have been other reviews, but I figured I'd post up a video incase anyone was curious.

Sorry for the blurriness...working on it.


----------



## NateMob (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for the review! Go Dawgs!


----------

